# Fluval spray bars?? WTF



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok so I have a fluval 305 external filter and decided to get a spray bar to get better circulation in my tank, well it came this morning and can I hell as like work out how to fit the bloody thing,

2 pipes, 2 corner clips, 1 rubber joint, 4 suction cups and 4 clips 
NO INSTRUCTIONS :bash:

Someone help please :notworthy:


----------



## si-man (Aug 25, 2010)

Little grey tube joins the 2 tubes with holes in if you have a long tank, otherwise 1 will work. Think the elbows are like the eheim ones, they help route the flexible hose so that it doesn't kink


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

only problem i can see is that the filter is already installed so the hoses are cut to size to use the outlet nozzle, so unless i buy another hose its gonna be real hard to fit it.
or i could just buy another external and run 2 :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Well I have had a little search and all I can come up with is that the rubber joint is to connect the 2 pipes

clips and suction cups for holding pipe to tank.

Thread on another forum Here

other than that, can't help much.

Sorry, hope you get it sorted.


----------



## stutefc (Sep 17, 2010)

A cheaper and better option for them spray bars is a hose pipe, you will find most fit the outlet pipe no problem. Run the hose to where you want to go and bury the end under your gravel, sand etc and close the end with peg so it aint seen, where you want the spray to appear just pearce the holes. If you want to get clear hose, you can get from any good domestic applicance retailer as used internaly for washing machines etc. 2 metres should cost only a couple of quid.


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

stutefc said:


> A cheaper and better option for them spray bars is a hose pipe, you will find most fit the outlet pipe no problem. Run the hose to where you want to go and bury the end under your gravel, sand etc and close the end with peg so it aint seen, where you want the spray to appear just pearce the holes. If you want to get clear hose, you can get from any good domestic applicance retailer as used internaly for washing machines etc. 2 metres should cost only a couple of quid.



All ready have the spray bar mate :whistling2:


----------

